# PPPoE



## changizy (Dec 21, 2012)

hi all! this is my firs post  need a little help
I've got a PPPoE server on FreeBSD 9(stable) + MPD 5.6 and about 3000 connections +2 i350-t2 Nic. In my server all of cores is 80% idle but  first core is about 10% idle (used by interrupt) with 300~400mb/s traffic, interrupts do not work in multi-queue mode for igb0 (queue0) for Intel I-350 NIC, because PPPOE is non-ip traffic. Refer to http://wiki.freebsd.org/NetworkPerformanceTuning "Traffic flow" section/
I found this patch from above URL http://static.ipfw.ru/patches/igb_flowid.diff is it necessary to apply this patch? Is there any way to make it work multi queue? (RSS)
What should I do for better performance?
Thanks for help


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

changizy said:
			
		

> hi all! this is my firs post


A) Don't hijack other people's threads.
B) If you get a message your post is being held for moderation, wait for a mod to release it. Don't post it multiple times. Have some patience.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

changizy said:
			
		

> What should I do for better performance?


Have a look at tuning(7) and polling(7).


----------



## gkontos (Dec 21, 2012)

And please format your posts.


----------



## changizy (Dec 22, 2012)

hello SirDice
tanks for reply

A)I Don't hijack
B)ok

I check all of tuning and polling , my config is very like with this link: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33556
but my problem is in first core of CPU , i think this issues from non-ip traffic of PPPOE .
what is your way!? for "Traffic flow" section on this link: http://wiki.freebsd.org/NetworkPerformanceTuning


----------

